
Ask HN: What does $2M dollars get you for a startup? - ge96
I saw that the Beme social media &quot;app?&quot; took 2 million to start up. I was just thinking, (maybe I&#x27;m simplifying the application) if it just records by triggering the proximity-sensor, and say a developer is paid $60,000 which 2 million gets you 33 $60,000.00<p>Using AWS for storage, maybe press release, etc...<p>What does 2 million get you?
======
sharemywin
they released on ios, android, tablets. Some kind of SEO probably, reaching
out to bloggers, etc. Also, that would need to last 2-3 years probably.

